# "Get the Net"



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

A nice 4-1/2 lb flounder right before it was netted. Had to use my flash via the "red (green) eye". Those eyes looked rather wicked, so I left them alone.

Reminded me of the blue flounder we caught many years ago when I was learning how Photoshop worked. :rotfl:


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

*Great shots*

For the last two, I think you were too close to the outlet of the nuclear plant.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

I love the eyes! I can see the temptation to de-red them but they look pretty awesome as is. Imagine being a finger mullet and having to swim that gauntlet. 

Nice flounder by the way.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Cool picture, makes me want to go fishing!!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

The fish half in and half out of water sure gives it a quirky shape. The shape caught my attention before the eye colour - interesting.

I am so glad you have a lot of experience with photoshop now.


----------



## NVUS (Jun 13, 2005)

Dorado-Mahi

How do you copyright your pictures? 
Nancy


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*Nice catch*

Nice catch - double meaning! Rod or Gig?
SH


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

that is a beautiful picture. can't wait to spend the jack on a nice camera so i can start clicking away!!! great job.


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

pretty cool looking pic.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Just affix the copyright symbol, year and name as Ray has done. Actually, your work is protected the minute you create it. It is not necessary to register with the Copyright Office though you can. That's my understanding anyway. Could be wrong.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

NVUS said:


> Dorado-Mahi
> 
> How do you copyright your pictures?
> Nancy


Sorry Nancy, I missed this one. Here's the link to an easy tutorial using photoshop. http://www.dphotojournal.com/photoshop-tutorial-creating-custom-copyright-brush/
It's what I use.

If you don't have Photoshop, search the web for a copywrite tutorial using the photo software you use.


----------



## NVUS (Jun 13, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the information, I will give it whirl.......


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

*Hue and saturation*

those fish must have been in Brio.


----------

